

How My Startup Spent $46,548.47 in One Month - smalter
http://inside.idonethis.com/startup-expenses/

======
novacole
This is interesting. Thanks for sharing this. I wish more startups would share
books.

~~~
smalter
I'm really glad that you found it interesting! Thanks for taking a look.

